# amd64: grub-static OHNE IE32_EMULATION in no-multilib?

## kutte128

hi,

ich nutze ein amd64 no-multilib system und wollte grub installieren.

als meldung bekomme ich:

```

/sbin/grub-install: line 436: //sbin/grub: cannot execute binary file

```

habe nach einigem suchen habe ich rausgefunden das grub-static die IE32_EMULATION im kernel benötigt.

ist da was dran?

gibts ne möglichkeit ohne die ie32 emulation den grub-static zu installieren?

viele grüße,

kutte128

----------

## firefly

darf man Fragen wiso du grub-static anstelle von grub installieren möchtest?

----------

## kutte128

hi firefly,

na klar darf man fragen  :Smile: 

da gibts 2 einfache antworten:

1) gentoo handbuch

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wichtig
> 
> Wenn Sie ein nicht-Multilib Profil verwenden sollten Sie emerge grub nicht ausführen, sondern stattdessen grub-static mit emerge installieren. 
> ...

 

2) grub ist masked.

----------

## firefly

was sagt

```
file /sbin/grub
```

----------

## kutte128

das sagt:

 *Quote:*   

> /sbin/grub: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, statically linked, stripped

 

----------

## firefly

dachte ich es mir doch. grub-static ist ein 32Bit version. Und selbst grub wird auf multilib systemen in einer 32Bit version installiert

Siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-235827-highlight-grubstatic+amd64.html

Da beleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig als die IA32 Emulation (welche keine emulation ist, da die CPU 32Bit nativ ausführen kann) im kernel zu aktivieren.

Selbst lilo scheint nur in einer 32Bit Fassung zu geben.

----------

## vitae

emerge syslinux

dort extlinux auswählen. läuft bei mir unter no-multilib im 64 bit modus ohne probleme.

grub2 soll wohl auch 64 bit können. zumindest gibts da einen patch dazu.

----------

## mv

Es genügt ja, kurzfristig einen Kernel mit 32-Bit Emulation zu starten: Damit kannst Du dann grub installieren. Danach macht es ja nichts, wenn Du wieder auf einen Kernel ohne diese Emulation wechselst (nur für den Fall, dass Du grub-static upgraden willst, bräuchtest Du wieder die 32-Bit Emulation).

----------

